# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Häiriökäytös foorumilla

## Vesa Nurminen

En nyt löytänyt parempaa tai sopivampaa ketjua tälle, joten tein uuden.




> Missä kohtaa foorumille osallistuminen muuttuu häiriköinniksi ?


Yksi sellainen on mielestäni trollaaminen.

Foorumin ylläpito ja moderoija päättää siitä, mikä hyväksytään ja mikä ei, en minä.
Foorumista itsestään -osion ketjuista saattaa löytyä muutama vinkki siitä, mikä ei yleisesti ole hyväksyttävää. (Olikos täällä jossain jonkunlaista netikettiä olemassa?)

Vaan ei suinkaan ole foorumin muiden käyttäjien, ei edes ylläpidon tai moderaattorin tehtävä kertoa keskustelijoille, miten verkossa keskustellaan. Etenkään aikuisille keskustelijoille. Tämä pitäisi tietää jo siinä vaiheessa, kun näpytellään osoiteriville keskustelupalstan osoitetta.

Yleensäkin hyviin keskustelutapoihin ja netiketteihin kannattaa perehtyä, jos keskustelee foorumilla, joilla keskusteluja valvotaan. Joukkoliikennefoorumi kuuluu niihin, josta asiattomat viestit poistetaan ja jossa pyritään pitämään taso yllä keskusteluissa. Niille, jotka eivät näihin pelisääntöihin suostu, suosittelen jotain toista keskustelupalstaa. Monet säännöistä piittaamattomat ovatkin esiintyneet käyttäjätunnusten sulkemisten jälkeen mm. HS:n keskusteluissa ja Suomi24:ssä, joissa keskustelun taso on yleensä hieman matalammalla, ja joissa ei ehkä puututa niin herkästi asiattomampaan käytökseen.

Täällä on paljonkin keskustelijoita, joilla on asioista erilaisia mielipiteitä, mutta he tuovat mielipiteensä julki asiallisella tavalla, jolloin keskustelu tuo enemmän näkökulmia kaikille keskustelijoille eikä pelkästään juupas-eipäs -väittelyä. Valtaosa keskustelijoista osaa mielestäni pitää käytöksen asiallisena niitä kohtaan, jotka tuo yksinäisen mielipiteensä esille asiaankuuluvalla tavalla. Tällöin ei ole tullut ongelmia, mutta keskustelu on pysynyt yllä.

----------

